# Floater Trip Jul 19-20, Need 2



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Weather appears to be improving such that a Fr-Sat overnighter may be possible. Plan would be to meet in Freeport about noon, launch, fish, and return about noon on Saturday. Primary target is yft, may try for kings and mahi if we see a nice weedline. Clean boat and fish upon return. Get back on the road about 2:30 - 3:00 Sat. Must have your own tuna gear. Pm if interested.


----------



## sdmeineke68 (Jul 19, 2010)

Scott 281-435-6121...Im out of town working this weekend but im interested in future trips.I have a bayhome in san Leon and do a lot of bay fishing. Drop me a line some time.


----------

